# Eurosport Player blocking VPN?



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

*Eurosport Player blocking VPN?-solved?*

Sorry if this isn't the right place, but I found a thread about it here. Moderator please move if appropriate. I've been enjoying cycling events since last summer and even got to Eurosport Player a few days ago but now all I get on two different browsers is the familiar 'wrong country' error message. Nothing has changed and I'm showing I've successfully connected to a London UK VPN.

Any ideas/suggestions?

Well, I just typed www.eurosportplayerco.uk on the URL line and it worked. Before I used a reliable link. Go figure!

Thanks, Rich


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I was able to connect this morning, but I haven't logged in for a week or so before that. 

I know with my VPN service, I have to reconnect every so often so restore the connection, it seems to drop out and then resorts to the regular connection.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

someone posted up about using hola.org to get around country restrictions.

haven't tried it yet.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola also has a Chrome extension that you enable on fly. I used this to watch the Tour Down Under coverage direct from the site TV feed. Be warned that when the extension is enabled I was getting increased Chrome crashes. Other than that it seems to work getting around site geo restrictions. I also use Ghost VPN to access UK Eurosport.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

New problem. I watched Eurosport player till the racing season ebbed. I re-signed up today and when I clicked on 'cycling' got this window indicating I needed to install silverlight. I went through the process six times now erasing every previous file. I tried both Firefox and Safari but get the same error message. Checking Activity Monitor iI can't find if it's installed. It's supposed to be a plug-in but I'm stumped. Any suggestions?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I just tried today and connected w/ no issues with Firefox on Windows. For Firefox, select the Add-ons menu then Plugins on the sidebar and Silverlight should show up near the bottom of the list. Maybe it is installed but disabled?


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you! It was there and I didn't see it. Makes me feel foolish, but if I'd never asked I'd still be on the outside looking in. Now I'm watching Tour of Andalusia.

Rich


----------

